# A quick hello...



## Confusedgoodintentions (Apr 26, 2020)

Since we can’t use real names, we’ll just call me confused, because that’s what I am. I’m not sure what an introductory post is supposed to include but I’ll just say I am joining this forum looking for help, advice, and maybe just some understanding while I fight to keep my marriage alive. Looking forward to talking to you all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Confused. Hope we can give you the support you need here.


----------

